# cannondale carbon Si crank



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi, on the system six liquigas team 3 2007-08, there is recall on the crankset?? someone told me that, there is a problem with the bolts or something like that??????


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

do a search on Cannondale website beside you get the bike they will honor the recall and replace with the new crank.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The drive and non drive sides were/are coming unbonded from the metal inserts in them causing rotational play.

FSA "overcooked" the cranksets.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Starnut,

If he purchase the bike can he request Cannondale to replace the crank ?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

yep but they will replace it with another carbon SI one.

Starnut


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

ok I spoke with cannondale dealer and he told me that my bike should not have this problem.. it's a system six team 3 liquigas 2007.5...... the problem was with the first 2007 bikes


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

There is your answer go for it but ask your LBS if they are willing to swap out the carbon to aluminum crank ?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

mine did not fall within the range of affected serial numbers but 7500 miles later, it became a problem anyway. Now, I've been waiting 2 months for a replacement... though I am paying the difference for an upgrade to the Si SL crank.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

so did you ask for the aluminum crank version or carbon ?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

zamboni said:


> ask your LBS if they are willing to swap out the carbon to aluminum crank ?



I've got carbon Si cranks on my Cannondale and they've been a lot of trouble...I've had the entire crankset & bottom bracket replaced _twice_ and my bike isn't even two years old yet! My bike did not fall into the model/years covered by any of the Cannondale recalls, yet Cannondale happily replaced it both times under warranty.

What they did not & will not do (I asked) is replace my carbon crank with an aluminum Hollowgram crankset. Unless I want to pay full retail for the aluminum set.

Which I still might...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

zamboni said:


> so did you ask for the aluminum crank version or carbon ?


I'm paying about $300 for the "upgrade" instead of just getting a direct warranty replacement of a carbon crank.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

s2ktaxi said:


> mine did not fall within the range of affected serial numbers but 7500 miles later, it became a problem anyway. Now, I've been waiting 2 months for a replacement... though I am paying the difference for an upgrade to the Si SL crank.



Do you know the range of serial numbers? I haven't seen any sites that refer to serial numbers; it just says that the LBS will inspect the crank and decide if it needs replacement.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Bob,

Can you try to contact your local Cannondale rep and see if what he can do for you.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi s2ktaxi:

How long do you anticipate before your replacement Hollowgram SL cranks arrived? I'm shocked that our colleage Zamboni has already received his crankset, considering he ordered them in March. I wonder if Cannondale gives preferential treatment to certain dealers. Makes me wish I had bought a complete bike from the get go, but I do enjoy building the bike. 

Hoping Cannondale to see my Hollowgram SL's before summer ends so I can enjoy my new Super Six.

CHL


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I actually have no idea. I do know for sure that Cannondale does give preferential treatment to certain dealers. My Hollowgram SL that was ordered for my SuperSix frame actually arrived in April (ordered in Dec). But my warranty replacement crankset has not (ordered in Feb). I ended using a spare left side Hollowgram Si arm from my MTB as a temporary spare for my System Six. So, I still get to ride both bikes.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

S2K & CHL,

when the order placed with Cannondale I was told the crank would arrive in end of May but some how it just show up in one day and my LBS told me to come in and pick it up, my guess is keep communicate with your local rep and see if what he could do to expedite the order. Again my crank arrived without the BB which I have to wait for two additional weeks whick is fine to me.


----------



## wyw (Jan 10, 2008)

By reading this thread, I'm wondering how the cannondale product quality and the service quality are. I rode MTB and got some very good service from the vendor. If Cannondale does not provide good service, I'm going to look at other vendors for my road bike.
Currently I'm interested in Synapse. This thread really bothers me.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm sure every case is different if you placed an order for spare part vs warrenty replacement of course the replacement will get higher prioirty. If this thread some how is bothering you then you have to decide which is the best support for your need when you choose your next road bike.


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

Was out on a ride yesterday and about 62 kms in I stood up to get over a small hill. Then snap! I had to hitchhike home.

I have the early 07 Liquigas System Six.

The Spindle broke. So my LBS is very apologetic and is trying to get the black aluminum crankset upgrade to replace it - at no cost to me. I will let you know what happens on this front. It appears that the problem relates to the overcooking process which created some tiny stress fractures it the aluminum. Im not entirely sure on that though. 

I prefer to not think about the defect and tell people that I was so powerful that i broke the spindle!  I was bummed at first cause I thought this would put me out of commission for a week or so, but my LBS has offered to put another carbon one on for the short term so I can keep riding while this gets sorted out - gotta love creating a good relationship with your LBS!

Keith


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear what happend but keep in mind the black alum Si crank once the color weare off on crank arm it would make the bike looks funny.Stay with silver finish if you can.


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, thats good to know. Thanks! 

Still waiting to hear back form the LBS on their negotiations with the Cannondale. 

Cannondale is going to send the crankset out on Monday via Airmail (I'm in Canada), so I should be back on my own cranks soon.

Despite this problem, I have to say that the bike has been incredible! Quite an upgrade from my old Caad 7 (which itself was a great bike). 

I just installed Sram Red Shifters and Derailleur on it and I have to say that I was very impressed on my maiden voyage with them (which happened to coincide with the crank failure - Karma?)

Keith


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Same here coming from Caad7 to Six13 and now System Six, this bike is incredible but some how I felt the accelerate on Caad7 from stop and go is a bit quicker, any one had the same experience ?


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

*Update*

So, my mechanic at the LBS took apart my crankset and called me to come down and take a look. The spindle had suffered a complete and total failure! That is to say, there was a massive spiraling crack from one side of the spindle right across to the other. 
Apparently, this was do to some stress caused by the over cooking of the carbon/aluminum. 

Anyways, good thing I wasnt hurt and good thing my LBS is solid and hooked me up with a replacement crankset for the time being. So, I am getting a new Hollowgram SL crankset sent to me asap (not sure if the upgrade was free, the lbs swallowed the cost, or if the retailer (middleman company) in canada is taking the hit - either way im getting an upgrade for free). 

I'll post pics of the failed spindle as soon as i can.

Still love cannondales though!

Keith


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

cannondalekeith said:


> So, my mechanic at the LBS took apart my crankset and called me to come down and take a look. The spindle had suffered a complete and total failure! That is to say, there was a massive spiraling crack from one side of the spindle right across to the other.
> Apparently, this was do to some stress caused by the over cooking of the carbon/aluminum.
> 
> Anyways, good thing I wasnt hurt and good thing my LBS is solid and hooked me up with a replacement crankset for the time being. So, I am getting a new Hollowgram SL crankset sent to me asap (not sure if the upgrade was free, the lbs swallowed the cost, or if the retailer (middleman company) in canada is taking the hit - either way im getting an upgrade for free).
> ...


Thats what I call service! Both by your LBS and the importer. You need to buy you LBS guys a 6 pack. If they truely shipping you the Alloy hollowgram as a replacement thats about a $500 upgrade for free.......... not bad.

Either way, kuddos to your LBS.

Starnut


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'm lucky. I have always had a great relationship with my LBS and they are a great bunch. It's funny you mentioned beer cause I have some picked up for them already!

One of the benefits of dealing with your LBS instead of some faceless group on the interweb 

I'll let you know how it all works out in the end. 

Keith


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You will enjoy the alum Si crank.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I had to pay for my upgrade and even though I had my problem diagnosed 3 months ago, I still have not received the replacement till now.


----------



## cannondalekeith (Dec 26, 2006)

That sucks. I hope it doesn't take nearly that long for me (no offense). I'll let you know as soon as I get mine in.

I'm really looking forward to the Aluminum SI cranks!

Keith


----------

